
Trump, TikTok and Oracle: Probably just a coincidence - doener
https://twitter.com/ParkerMolloy/status/1305315788501458944
======
iamnotarobotman
Here we go again with the guilt by association fallacies with Twitter users.
They sound more like conspiracy theorists and commenting on 'unofficial' or
'reports says' articles without any links to actual press releases and end up
jumping to wild conclusions and associations.

Another so called report refutes the widespread 'reports' of Bytedance selling
TikTok US to Oracle [0]. We only know of Microsoft's official word on this
[1]. But not an official word from either Oracle or Bytedance refuting or
confirming either article.

Unconfirmed reports and unofficial nonsense always spreads faster on social
media than anywhere else. Come back when it is 'actually' straight from the
horses mouth.

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/14/bytedance-wont-sell-
tiktok...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/14/bytedance-wont-sell-tiktok-to-
microsoft-or-oracle/)

[1] [https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2020/09/13/microsoft-
statem...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2020/09/13/microsoft-statement-on-
tiktok/)

